# Hi anyone adopting through Derbyshire council?



## sl2005purple (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi we just had initial assessment with Derbyshire council,it would be good to know anyone who's also adopted through them or in the process of - to hear personal experiences/what to expect etc
Thanks x


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

Hello there, we have spoken previously a lot (different forum!), but I had no idea you were local to us.  I hope your initial assessment went well.  

We adopted through Derbyshire, but were not assessed by them.  Derby City assessed us.  They were very good.

I hope your initial assessment went well.


----------



## sl2005purple (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi Pumperkin  

Hope all goes well for you,we went to a VA in Nottingham before Derbyshire LA but due to personal preference decided on Derbyshire.
Good luck & thanks for your reply


----------



## sl2005purple (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi Pumperkin  

I can tell you are excited & looking forward to getting with it by the gang of smiley faces on your post  
We just had our initial assessment,got application/assessment in august & prep in september they said unless anything changes with the new improvements that have been brought in -there should be 4 prep days,
our first enquiry was january but cos I miscarried last in december they said it was policy to have to leave 6 months wait-which drove me nuts as its took years of trying,tests,ops etc ending in multiple mc's! but 1st step over & we're on the way wahoo!!! 
Roll on the official stuff


----------



## sl2005purple (Apr 28, 2013)

Yes it's lovely today & I was actually thinking the same as you! Ive just been sat in the garden looking round imagining a paddling pool,sandpit,swing & a little one running up & down the garden  
I think I'll be asking for an early home study pack too.While Ive been waiting for the initial visit I was putting a folder together of childcare evidence,effects of bad parenting on behavior,celebrities who've adopted,personal beliefs for good childcare,risk assessments,items to buy,questions for FC,child development stages etc etc.I needed to be doing something besides waiting 6 months for them to come out-it was driving me mad  
We would like just one little one 0-3 ideally -I would like a little girl but not too fussed.Ive been doing a few voluntary hours in a nursery-they said even though I have lots of nieces & nephews most are adults now so they wanted me to have more recent childcare experience-I explained I was an auntie at 6 yr old & have been looking after children for years but not enough,saying that I love my time in the nursery  
xx


----------



## sl2005purple (Apr 28, 2013)

I think your'e right.I know what you mean about knowing when it will really happen-it's just all paperwork & talking at the mo.
one day ..... 

You have good weekend too


----------



## baby0684 (May 20, 2012)

I have been approved with a neighbouring LA. Im with Sheffield.

I have many wish lists. We get a grant when matched, so making sure I get the best value for money.

Would be nice to get to know some of you as you are not too far away. The bigger my network the better I think.

I had 4 days prep, I did have a few more home visits, and took a little longer (I moved house in middle of HS). I was feeling very inpaient, but they said yes. Just waiting on meeting with Child's SW atm. So frustrating x


----------



## sl2005purple (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi Just wanted to wish you luck,sounds like you had a long journey-hopefully not be too long before you get your LO,one of my friends was with Sheffield-she is very happy with them.

x


----------



## baby0684 (May 20, 2012)

I liked doing the paperwork too. It didnt feel like it took so long when I had something to do. 
ATM it just feels so long as there is nothing I can do, just waiting for visit!

Prep is really good, I met some nice people there. Its good to try and make connexions, even friends there.


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

Sheffield is my home town, coincidentally.  I'm living in Derbyshire now, we were assessed by Derby City and had one child placed by Derbyshire last year, another to be placed very soon.  

Are you waiting for a meeting about a specific child baby?

Having things to do certainly made it feel like we were doing something, and definitely keep in touch with as much of your prep group as you can, it can be invaluable support further down the line!


----------



## baby0684 (May 20, 2012)

There is a little boy, just under 1. Just waiting on conformation from SW atm, fingers crossed should find out in the next few days. 

Where in derbyshire are you?


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

Hope you get some good news soon baby.  Sounds very hopeful!

We're in a very small town so would prefer not to say where on a public forum.  We're south Derbyshire though, about 45 mins from Sheffield.


----------



## baby0684 (May 20, 2012)

We should arrange a meet up or something. Be cool to have more people in network who have/going to adopt. x


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

That would be great.


----------



## baby0684 (May 20, 2012)

Yeah. Just had a yes from childs SW.
panel here we come


----------



## baby0684 (May 20, 2012)

Thankyou.

My manager is just bugging be now fir panel date. I don't know so I can't tell him, which is now making waiting worse x


----------

